# Newbie: Degreaser, dehazing, reclaiming screen, emulsion remover?



## Mjade (Oct 6, 2009)

What do all these mean exactly? And why do i have to do it. I know about the emulsion remover and degreaser mainly. But im so confused. I feel like these things are all the same. Someone please fill me in on what im missing....thanks so much!!


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Degreasing - Done before coating with emulsion. Removed oils, and contaminants that can effect stencil quality

Reclaiming screens - When you are done using the screen you reclaim it by removing all of the ink, then remove the stencil (emulsion), and any ghosting. Then degrease, and start over.

Emulsion remover - Removes emulsion when reclaiming. Spray on, let sit, wash with hose, or pressure washer.

Dehazing - Dehazer/ghost remover removes left over ink from the screens after you've removed the emulsion.


----------



## zkiel (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi I'm also a newbie - Yeah about those questions I like to ask on how to remove solvent base ink on the screen? Obviously the ink doesn't wash out using water and I'm dumb enough. What will I use to get it out off the screen? And can the ink still be removed after it dried out? Please help


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

zkiel said:


> Hi I'm also a newbie - Yeah about those questions I like to ask on how to remove solvent base ink on the screen? Obviously the ink doesn't wash out using water and I'm dumb enough. What will I use to get it out off the screen? And can the ink still be removed after it dried out? Please help


Use Screen Wash Reducer.


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

WEAR GLOVES WHEN USING THE DEHAZER !!!(unless you have some eco friendly one)


----------



## suzy q (Nov 18, 2009)

i use a soy based (fanmar?) it is drain safe an safer in the skin, works great for me in my small shop.


----------



## zkiel (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks guys, also I was told that bleach can remove the emulsion on the screen... is this true?


----------



## suzy q (Nov 18, 2009)

yes bleach will work in a pinch if you water it down but not as good


----------

